# Que es un IGBT



## aliteroid (May 10, 2007)

He visto en algunos circuitos de fuentes unos componentes que se llaman IGBT, la verdad es que no tengo muy claro que son. ¿Alguien me podría decir que es un IGBT y función cumplen?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 10, 2007)

Es un transistor bipolar combinado con un mosfet. Puedes pensar en el como un darlington hibrido. Tiene la capacidad de manejo de corriente de un bipolar pero no requiere de la corriente de base para mantenerse en conduccion. Sin embargo las corrientes transitorias de conmutacion de la base pueden ser igualmente altas. En aplicaciones de electronica de potencia es intermedio entre los tiristores y los mosfet. Maneja mas potencia que los segundos siendo mas lento que ellos y lo inverso respecto a los primeros. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_IGBT

Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (May 11, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta, es decir, yo podría reemplazar un IGBT por un SCR en aplicaciones donde la frecuencia no es critica?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 11, 2007)

Siempre que sea corriente alterna. Si no es corriente alterna, debes
usar un GTO. En todo caso, un igbt es mejor...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2008)

*IGBT (Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor)*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7334
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7335
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_6.pdf
http://vargasdaniel27.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/transistor-bipolar-de-puerta-aislada-igbt/
http://www.ccpot.galeon.com/enlaces1737117.html



*GTO (Gate turn off thyristor)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gate_turn-off_thyristor
http://electronika2.tripod.com/información_files/tiristor.htm
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_7.pdf


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola. Solamente agregar un pequeño circuito donde se ve la equivalencia entre un IGBT y un bipolar axitado por un mosfet.

saludos
Juan jose


----------

